# Compiler un fichier Java sur Mac



## Flash Gordon (14 Février 2009)

Bonsoir bonsoir les devs' ! _(Le titre est mal choisi !)_

Ça doit faire maintenant deux petites semaines que je me suis mit au Java, et, je commence à faire des programmes un peu compliqués et j'aimerais les tester sur PC. Jusqu'à présent, je n'avais pas exporté de fichier Java en .JAR, et je ne sais pas du tout comment m'y prendre. J'ai déja exporté des fichiers en "mac os x Bundle" et ça fonctionne bien  :love: (executable que sur mac).
J'ai regardé plusieurs tutos sur le web mais aucun d'eux n'est précis... Avec Eclipse, je peux generer un fichier .jar de mon fichier, mais il m'est impossible de le lancer (????). 
Après, les magouilles du style t'ouvres le terminal, tu tapes bidule puis chouette, ça fonctionne pas chez moi... Donc voilà, je vous demande de m'expliquer clairement, etape par etape, en me considérant comme le plus gros débile du monde, comment faire pour exporter mon projet Java en .JAR. 

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée.


----------



## Rez2a (14 Février 2009)

Personnellement dans le terminal ça marche très bien :
tu te places dans le répertoire où est situé le fichier .jar que tu veux lancer, et tu tapes "java nomDuFichier" ; le piège, c'est qu'il ne faut pas taper "java nomDuFichier.jar" mais bien omettre l'extension.
Pour transformer un fichier .class en .jar, tu tapes "javac nomDuFichier.class".


----------



## grumff (14 Février 2009)

Un jar c'est juste un fichier zip renommé en jar avec les .class java dedans et éventuellement un fichier de conf pour lui dire quoi exécuter. Tu peux aussi faire un script ant c'est encore le plus simple.


----------



## Flash Gordon (14 Février 2009)

Je peux pas ouvrir le jar, avec vos deux methodes... 


> Personnellement dans le terminal ça marche très bien :
> tu te places dans le répertoire où est situé le fichier .jar que tu veux lancer, et tu tapes "java nomDuFichier" ; le piège, c'est qu'il ne faut pas taper "java nomDuFichier.jar" mais bien omettre l'extension.
> Pour transformer un fichier .class en .jar, tu tapes "javac nomDuFichier.class".





> en me prenant pour le plus gros des cons



Je sais pas comment specifier le chemin d'accès, merci de donner toutes les etapes


----------



## tatouille (15 Février 2009)

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/deployment/jar/



http://plumber.gnu-darwin.org/home/pub/Projects/2001-2006/ArgoUML-icons/Margo_Starter_script


----------



## Flash Gordon (15 Février 2009)

J'en suis venu à la conclusion que j'avais un bug avec mon JDK et peut etre ma JVM, je voudrais donc installer les dernieres versions de ces derniers mais je ne les trouve pas . Même sur l'espace developpeur d'apple, je trouve rien :/. Merci de m'aider .


----------



## Flash Gordon (15 Février 2009)

J'ai résolu mon pb, cimer ! ciao !


----------



## Rez2a (15 Février 2009)

Sur un forum l'usage veut qu'on donne la solution à son problème lorsqu'on l'a trouvée tout seul.


----------



## Flash Gordon (15 Février 2009)

Bah en fait fallait que je mette à jour Eclipse, c'est aussi con que ça .


----------



## dmo95 (17 Février 2009)

Héhé, no comment...


----------

